
Are Business Schools to Blame?  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/how-to-fix-business-schools/2009/03/are-business-schools-to-blame.html
======
mike_organon
"Society implicitly trusted MBAs to do no harm when it allowed financial
markets to operate in a relatively unregulated fashion--but its faith has been
betrayed."

Should we trust a Dean who thinks we have a relatively unregulated market? The
markets, especially financial and real estate are highly regulated. How is he
to teach ethics of capitalism when he views markets as not a _right_ , but
something society _allows_?

